# Homemade Apple Butter



## CarolPa

I could have sworn we discussed this before but I can't find the thread, so I'm making a new one.

I want to make some apple butter but I am diabetic so I would prefer to have no sugar, just the sweetness of the apples.  I understand that the sugar is needed to preserve it.  Here is the recipe I received from a friend and used the first time I made it.  It was a little sweeter than I wanted it.  How far can I cut back on the sugar and still have the longer shelf life?

Apple Butter
 
Fill Crock pot with 3 different kinds, of cored and peeled apples (mines heaping)
1/2 c.brown sugar
2 tsp. cinnamon
1/4 tsp. ground cloves
Pour 1 c. water or apple cider over apples
Set temp on low, leave the lid ajar, and let cook over night.
Don't scrape sides, stirring only when needed.
Place paper towels around pot (but not to close) to catch splatters
12-16- hours depends on apples


----------



## Dawgluver

You don't need any sugar.  Just cook it without sugar.  If you want it sweeter at the end, you can add some agave syrup or Stevia.  I freeze my apple butter.


----------



## Sophia5

Freezing apple butter?  Do you put it in bags or use containers?


----------



## Dawgluver

I like bags, it squishes flat that way, but containers work too.  Even canning jars, as long as you leave some head space.


----------



## bakechef

Rob's boss gave him some apple butter that his mother-in-law made and it was amazing, it had a bit more spice than I had before, but not overboard, the best I've ever had.

This fall I shall try to duplicate it!


----------



## Addie

Carol, although the recipe says three different kinds of apples, do some research and look for sweeter apples. You certainly wouldn't want to add Granny Smith. Too sour. The sweeter the apples, the less sugar you will need. 

As you know, all fruit has natural sugar. Even lemons and limes. Hard as it is to believe.


----------



## Dawgluver

My oh so prolific apple tree produces one kind of apple, so that's what I use.  Have no idea what kind it is, but it works for both eating and cooking, holds its shape, and lasts a very long time in the fridge.  It's both sweet and tart.

I love doing apple butter in the CP.  I don't even vent the lid, just let the apples cook for a very long time on low.  You don't even need to peel them if you don't mind straining them when they're done, which is pretty easy with a China cap/chinoise/metal thingy with holes and a fat wooden stick thingy.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> My oh so prolific apple tree produces one kind of apple, so that's what I use.  Have no idea what kind it is, but it works for both eating and cooking, holds its shape, and lasts a very long time in the fridge.  It's both sweet and tart.
> 
> I love doing apple butter in the CP.  I don't even vent the lid, just let the apples cook for a very long time on low.  You don't even need to peel them if you don't mind straining them when they're done, which is pretty easy with a China cap/chinoise/metal thingy with holes and a fat wooden stick thingy.



Dawg, have you ever taken a bite into a crab apple? If you do, make sure DH is standing close. Those will make you pucker up so tight, that DH will get the kiss of his life. 

During one of my mean days, there is a crab apple tree right on the way to where I was working. Some kids were walking by and I heard one of them ask what were those things growing on the tree. I just said, very small apples. I never used the word sour, bitter or any other that would cause them to run. So one kid pick one off a lower branch and took a bite. I laughed all the way to work that morning. It  just made my day!


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Dawg, have you ever taken a bite into a crab apple? If you do, make sure DH is standing close. Those will make you pucker up so tight, that DH will get the kiss of his life.
> 
> During one of my mean days, there is a crab apple tree right on the way to where I was working. Some kids were walking by and I heard one of them ask what were those things growing on the tree. I just said, very small apples. I never used the word sour, bitter or any other that would cause them to run. So one kid pick one off a lower branch and took a bite. I laughed all the way to work that morning. It  just made my day!



Addie, my grandma made the world's best apple butter from crab apples!  Gramma had her own crab apple trees.  We would help her pick them.  She made it the old fashioned way, no coring, seeding or peeling, just cooked in a huge pot on the stove low and slow, and later, she discovered an even better way, in a roaster in the oven.  She then strained it.  It was fantastic.  

And yes, I've eaten plenty of crab apples!


----------



## taxlady

When I made mint jelly, I used crab apples from a friend's yard. Crab apples have lots of pectin, so it jelled really well and fairly fast.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> When I made mint jelly, I used crab apples from a friend's yard. Crab apples have lots of pectin, so it jelled really well and fairly fast.



Oh yeah, I remember Gramma making crab apple jelly too.  And I also remember the cedar waxwings getting drunk on whatever fruit was left on the trees after it had fermented.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawg, that must have been a funny sight to see! 

How odd...my daughter and I were just talking about crabapples yesterday.  We used to go camping in Yosemite every year and rent bicycles to go to the crabapple orchards.  We'd stuff our canvas bags with them.  My grandma used to make crabapple jelly too, but I don't remember how she did it.  They are definitely tart!


----------



## janwalker

Any  apple butte recipes without apple cider? Please!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Just use water instead of cider.


----------



## CarolPa

Here is a recipe I found online that doesn't call for any liquid.  I guess the apples provide the liquid.

5 1/2 C apples peeled, cored and chopped
2 C Brown Sugar ( or less according to sweetness of apples)
2 Tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp cloves
1/4 tsp salt

Place the apples in slow cooker. In med bowl, mox the sugar cinnamon cloves and salt.  Mix into apples.

Cover and cook on high for 1 hour.
Reduce heat to low and cook 9-11 hours, stirring occasionally until the mixture thickens and is dark brown.
Uncover and continue to cook 1 hour on low.  Stir with whisk to increase smoothness.

Refrigerate or freeze or process in sterile jars in a water bath.


----------



## buckytom

just in case anyone hasn't tried it yet, apple butter (and peach, and pear butters, etc.) are AWESOME on plainly grilled, boneless chicken breasts. or pork chops. plain. ask me how i know

but it really goes well with simply grilled or broiled white meats.

thanks, carolpa.


----------



## Aunt Bea

After you make your apple butter give these a try!

Cinnamon Oatmeal Bars Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Apple Cinnamon Buns Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## CarolPa

*Buckytom*, do you put this on the meat before or after you cook it.  I'm thinking after, but want to be sure.  I have a couple jars of apple butter I made, but because of my diabetes I'm not eating it.  Don't ask why I made something I can't eat.  I just wanted to see if I could make it.  Mostly I have eaten apple butter on bread, and bread is a no-no for me.  DH doesn't eat apple butter.  I grew up with it.


----------



## buckytom

after grilling, like a condiment.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I have a couple of tired apples in the fruit drawer that I'm moving along before grocery day. I cut one up and put it into my dip-sized crock pot (one pint) to cook down all day. Himself really liked it even though he thought the texture was more akin to a preserve or jam rather than apple butter. Probably should not have used the Gala apple.  I checked lists for "best apples for apple butter" and will shop for a mix of those next week. I'm hoping we get nice enough weather to go apple farm hunting some sunny day.




buckytom said:


> just in case anyone hasn't tried it yet, apple butter (is) AWESOME..


....with cottage cheese. Forget applesauce, we like apple butter with it when we have it. When our son was in high school and he and Dad would head off in the too-early AM, Goober liked to sandwich apple butter between two toasted waffles. Oddly good.


----------



## mmyap

I picked up some apple trays at costco a few weeks back.  The remainder of what we didn't eat went into the crockpot today with a splash of water and honey bourbon.  What a glorious smell.


----------

